# YouTube And Other Interesting Video Finds



## Empath (Sep 1, 2007)

In keeping with the spirit of this thread, this thread is provided as a repository for those interesting little videos you find.

The bulk of the recently created threads does little more than call attention to a particular video that a member might have found to be personally interesting. In most cases, the video hasn't sufficient content to merit anything more than a possible sentence, if even that, with which to open the thread. They are interesting indeed. They're interesting enough to merit a post within a thread, but they lack sufficient sustainable content to merit creation of a dedicated thread.

Such finds are to be posted in this thread. Those posted as a newly created thread will be closed or moved to this thread. Merging threads is more labor-intensive, so moving the threads to this one may not always be the way it will be handled.

No doubt there are some circumstances where the subject matter of a video, the commentary from the thread creator, and the reasonably expected responses from the posting membership will justify a unique thread dealing with the topic. In such cases, it's not likely that moving it here, or closing it will occur.

Please don't use the thread for any purposes other than to post your video finds, or to discuss them, since the discussion of the threads utility would be destructive to this thread's purpose. Discussion of this thread creation can be handled in Questions/Problems/Suggestions, or the Underground, depending on the intensity or nature of your responses.

We'll eventually sticky this thread.
Feel free to post your video finds, and enjoy.


----------



## Lebkuecher (Sep 2, 2007)

Seems fitting that the first post in this thread should be about flashlights and lasers. I found these videos on youtube and think they are pretty neat. 

This is pretty neat; this guy turns a Mag and DVD burner into a laser pointer. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgJ0EpxjZBU

$10 Police Flashlight Hack! Beats a Surefire E2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnkjvEdeIlc


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 2, 2007)

The Mag laser has been discussed here.

Argo HP Seoul Mod.
Flashlights and fire 1, 2.
Gladius.
Huntlight modes.

I hope some of these are interesting.


----------



## nikon (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't want to say anything derogatory about blondes, teenagers, or beauty pageant contestants, but when all three of these elements collide, this is what you sometimes get.....http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=qQdhMSEqhfg


----------



## Handlobraesing (Sep 4, 2007)

I found these interesting stuff on Youtube. The unwritten law in city of New York says, it is legal to park your vehicle in no standing zone, in front of hydrants, on sidewalk and in bus zone if you're a city servant on a personal business or on official work of nature that doesn't provide a legal exemption.

*explicit language in some of these stuff*

Personal business in a restaurant is a legal cause to park in front of the hydrant, only if you're a city servant.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DytIyFgtvKI


This guy, on behalf of New York Board of Education teaching wanton destruction of personal peroperty and assault and battery is acceptable as long as you disagree with the person confronting you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XqJVAwCrbw


----------



## jtr1962 (Sep 4, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> I found these interesting stuff on Youtube. The unwritten law in city of New York says, it is legal to park your vehicle in no standing zone, in front of hydrants, on sidewalk and in bus zone if you're a city servant on a personal business or on official work of nature that doesn't provide a legal exemption.


The really obnoxious thing about all this is that as far as I know it's not illegal to _drive a car_ on the sidewalk in NYC even though there's a law against cycling there. Yes, people drive on the sidewalks all the time if traffic in the streets gets too heavy, and the cops don't (can't?) even ticket them. I guess the City Council in all it's wisdom considers a 200 pound bike plus rider more hazardous to pedestrians than a 4000 pound car.

And it's common for "public servants" to rough up reporters or anyone else "interfering with city business". If I became mayor I think the first thing I would do is get rid of cars and parking for city employees. Let them take the subway like everyone else. They might actually take some action to improve the trains if they had to ride them daily.


----------



## wmpwi (Sep 10, 2007)

This one is for the green laser lovers (if it's already here somewhere else, feel free to delete it.)

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v985791fe3

and had I continued to search a little longer, I would have noticed it had in fact not escaped notice. My bad


----------



## CLHC (Sep 12, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xtkRB2pvwfo

Here's an interesting find regarding "defensive tactics" with a flashlight.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 12, 2007)

jtr1962 said:


> ... If I became mayor I think the first thing I would do is get rid of cars and parking for city employees. Let them take the subway like everyone else...


 
You'd get my vote!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 13, 2007)

Check this out

Also women in film


----------



## jtr1962 (Sep 15, 2007)

Downhill Col de Braus to Sospel with Recumbent

17+ minutes long but it definitely gets the adrenaline going.


----------



## fluke (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh dear    

http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-33853-113.html

Some of the comments are good thou


----------



## Empath (Sep 15, 2007)

It looks like Bill Dube survived with just some scrapes and bruises. He says the bike will be okay too.


----------



## FILIPPO (Sep 15, 2007)

this is my own video.

:wave:


----------



## qip (Sep 15, 2007)

*MadTV Flashlight sketch :twothumbs:laughing:

first shakelight..then Mag ..then pen led

might be a bit too racy if so delete & just search the tube for " madtv flashlight "
*

_Link removed. That has already been rejected on CPF, but permitted in the Underground - Empath_


----------



## nikon (Sep 17, 2007)

Dragster flips and breaks up at 300 mph. Driver is OK.
http://home.bellsouth.net/s/s.dll?ep=62700&only=y&PT=8&_pgoffset=599&articleid=5413657

You have to watch a commercial first.


----------



## parnass (Sep 17, 2007)

This is a video clip of a man shooting a .50 caliber 
rifle at a steel plate. The shot ricochets off the metal plate and hits the shooter.


----------



## qip (Sep 18, 2007)

6v battery hack 


but there are no aa in this one 

what brands have the aa to save you some money


----------



## qip (Sep 18, 2007)

my cpf fund


----------



## FILIPPO (Sep 21, 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ESSlXGr5c5Q&mode=related&search=

what an alternator...:devil:


----------



## taiji (Sep 21, 2007)

okay, this is what I do other than flashlights. These videos are of my (the short one) practicing push hands, pushing hands or tui shou. the idea is about the martial application of tai chi. enjoy..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuUD2yRNUkE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-eM1-3ew28


----------



## greenlight (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, how many of you have seen the train that goes thru the marketplace?

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/38355/


----------



## acourvil (Sep 24, 2007)

Physics guy rap

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGZXhUeLh90

Science and art meet in high school


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 30, 2007)

if you have not seen this, it the newest rustler VXL from traxxas, comes stock with a brushless motor, this guy has a 3 cell 5000 mah lipo in it and hes hitting 64 mph, gear up some more your over 70 MPH

http://video.google.com/url?docid=-...ndex=2&usg=AL29H21lUAm3261YB9Px8fMtH6dZqC4vGw


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 30, 2007)

schoolbus dragster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1XF2aG5Vtc&mode=related&search=


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 30, 2007)

mabey its just me but i find this funny, a guy is working on his bike and it get his by lightning.

http://video.google.com/url?docid=8...ndex=2&usg=AL29H219i8tqTAC5bBfReMUhjzd6oz0gog


----------



## yuandrew (Oct 2, 2007)

Spoof Trailer using "Home Alone"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFLED68G_80

Anyone heard of a movie called "The Good Son" ? 
(also has McCauley in it but as an antagonist . )


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 2, 2007)

A soldier in Afganistan was impaled with an RPG and survived. Yeah, the warhead was knocked off but the folks who saved him couldn't know until the x-rays. Minor operating room gore alert. :thumbsup: to those guys!

Larry


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Oct 2, 2007)

Prank on a telemarketer. ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un_PjRXV5l8


Enjoy!

WP


----------



## Sinjz (Oct 2, 2007)

First off, where does jtr1962 see these cars driving on the sidewalk? I'm in NYC too and I've never seen a car drive on the sidewalk (pulling into their driveway or a parking lot does not count!).  You say you see it all the time? Where? :thinking:


Perverted Drawings. 
_Link removed - Not suitable for CPF - Empath_


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sinjz said:


> First off, where does jtr1962 see these cars driving on the sidewalk? I'm in NYC too and I've never seen a car drive on the sidewalk (pulling into their driveway or a parking lot does not count!).  You say you see it all the time? Where? :thinking:


Look around and you'll see plenty of cars parked on the sidewalk, especially around schools. They obviously had to drive on the sidewalk in order to park there. And I see cars pull into the sidewalk via a wide driveway, then drive on it, in order to get past traffic. It happens often enough to for me to wonder why nothing is done about it. This sort of thing isn't as common in Manhattan because of the relative lack of any means, such as driveways, of getting on the sidewalk. Maybe that's why you don't see it.


----------



## Empath (Oct 2, 2007)

Please create a new thread or PM one another regarding tangential personal discussion. Let's leave this thread for links to video finds.


----------



## Sinjz (Oct 2, 2007)

jtr1962 said:


> Look around and you'll see plenty of cars parked on the sidewalk, especially around schools. They obviously had to drive on the sidewalk in order to park there. And I see cars pull into the sidewalk via a wide driveway, then drive on it, in order to get past traffic. It happens often enough to for me to wonder why nothing is done about it. This sort of thing isn't as common in Manhattan because of the relative lack of any means, such as driveways, of getting on the sidewalk. Maybe that's why you don't see it.



Well, I don't really consider some guy who parks his car with a wheel or two on the sidewalk 'driving' on the sidewalk. I was more concerned with the driving down the sidewalk thing. I doubt they do in in Manhattan because the car would have a million dents before he made a block. I know I'd throw something at it. 

BTW, I'm not trapped on Manhattan or anything.  I'm in Queens a lot. My parents live in Flushing. Even in rush hour traffic taking local roads under the BQE or LIE I still never saw a car so bold as to drive down the sidewalk. Down the shoulder, yes, but not a sidewalk where people could be walking.

Post a video of it on youtube and give us the link! 

edit: sorry was typing it before I saw your post Empath.


----------



## Sinjz (Oct 3, 2007)

Russian Climbing. Basically a guy running and jumping all over the place doing stunts. It's over eight minutes long. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVQNt64PxfEjtr1962


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Oct 3, 2007)

Every flashaholic needs one of these in his living room!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkmpIXd9Q90


----------



## Canuke (Oct 3, 2007)

Did a search, didn't see it, so if you haven't seen this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-XoN1Ts6Wg

... you are in for a treat!


----------



## martonic (Oct 3, 2007)

:twothumbs


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 3, 2007)

Telemarketer's worst nightmare! Hilarious!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2171730#post2171730

AlexGT

_Edit: Your link has been replaced with a link to Wave Particle's posting a few posts back. It's the same video, and is on YouTube instead of Abum. The Abum site is questionable as to safety, and contains more pornography on the page that is advisable without a warning notice. - Empath_


----------



## Tubor (Oct 3, 2007)

You've probably seen all these but here they are anyways.


Modeling at it's most expensive...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmXSSuKM76c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTsG6L2VUBg

And...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTl1nQ9bO1Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldIEzBMI6qA&mode=related&search=

Oh hang on that's not a model! :grouphug:


----------



## Sigman (Oct 4, 2007)

OOOOooops - while merging _*this post by tobjectpascal*_, the time space continuum got all out of whack - ended up merging his post with mine, while I was trying to move it here to the Cafe in it's proper Forum/Thread...and anyway, it's been posted before - but I wanted the OP to know I didn't delete his post and on and on and on...  :hairpull: Hey "IT" happens! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79Aw8nH9IrM


No kidding, i can't even begin to imagine what kind of output that's giving...

This has been posted before, would have to do a search. I'll just move it to the correct Forum/Thread though...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 5, 2007)

This is the video for the song "Three Little Pigs" by Green Jellÿ.
I last saw this on a television set (presumably on MTV) in a bar just east of downtown Seattle in mid-1992.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm9W4Ts-tw0


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 8, 2007)

OMG! Glow in the dark Mountain Dew!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOrdvkAsX6w

Is that thing for real!? I think I'll try it over the weekend.

AlexGT


----------



## Brock (Oct 9, 2007)

It's been tried by a bunch of people and it doesn't work. I do wonder what they had in there to fake it though.


----------



## Sigman (Oct 13, 2007)

I want a hang drum!


----------



## Dawg (Oct 15, 2007)

Sigman said:


> I want a hang drum!


Me too.
Oh well......get it while its hot bro.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=320169437190&Category=10175&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## Sigman (Oct 15, 2007)

Dawg said:


> Me too.
> Oh well......get it while its hot bro.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=320169437190&Category=10175&_trksid=p3907.m29


Ouch! I may have to make my own out of a propane tank as seen in some of the YouTube vids I linked in my prior post! 

While not even close to the real thing, much more affordable. After viewing too many of the hang vids (man I love it!), I was absolutely shocked at how much they were going for!!


----------



## Gitlaa (Oct 15, 2007)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH, first thing you are gonna want to do is get wrist control......

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2REG3-Wb5gM


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 17, 2007)

Is this a joke? Or is it for real?! Things cant be that bad that you have to have your shotgun in the bed?

I have thought about having the shotgun by my bed, but I think that would be a bit to paranoid, and somewhat insane, atleast thats what all the rest here would think. I would buy this to have in my huntingcabin thoug, if I had one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsV50T5uEyw&eurl=http://www.the-backup.com/buy/commercial.php


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 17, 2007)

this is a classic! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YHoeSVLWdM


----------



## Sigman (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been trying to avoid this thread...so much time can be wasted viewing these videos. So much time can be wasted surfing through the video clip sites...

...BUT HILARIOUSLY ADDICTING! You're killing me! 

I guess I'll have to set aside some time to go back through this thread for entertainment purposes!!


----------



## UncleFester (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's a video of a pulse jet powered dragster. The turbine sound is dubbed in. Pulse jets make a sound more like this one. 

BTW, there are no moving parts in these engines. Not even the reed valves that the Dynajets have.


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 20, 2007)

UncleFester said:


> Here's a video of a pulse jet powered dragster. The turbine sound is dubbed in. Pulse jets make a sound more like this one.
> 
> BTW, there are no moving parts in these engines. Not even the reed valves that the Dynajets have.


Following the pulsejet video, I found this Pulsejet R/C plane, dang! This is so cool. just hear the sound the small plane makes when passing by! Dang it's so impressive, if you don't have a reference point you will think it is a real fighter jet!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e-Ar7gb4tQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## Tubor (Oct 20, 2007)

Wicked! :devil:


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 21, 2007)

End of the world! Look at the awesome graphics!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ0BQ_uFyBQ


----------



## UncleFester (Oct 23, 2007)

AlexGT said:


> Following the pulsejet video, I found this Pulsejet R/C plane, dang! This is so cool. just hear the sound the small plane makes when passing by! Dang it's so impressive, if you don't have a reference point you will think it is a real fighter jet!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e-Ar7gb4tQ&mode=related&search=



Yep, I had already seen the RC plane video. I never get tired of watching it. I start drooling every time. Almost enough to make me get back into RC. I really like the sound of the twin engines beating with each other.


----------



## Secur1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Who said working out isn't fun ? 

http://www.nimportequi.com/video_popupDM.php?s=dm&v=4rQGBEAVlsCHHhhXC

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/Dorinel+Comivoci/video/x2x92r_gymnastique-pekin-2008_fun

http://www.nimportequi.com/video_popupDM.php?s=dm&v=xi5MRPSdHopLPkX0V

And a good Shakira spin off

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8QH93jWZbk


----------



## Empath (Oct 25, 2007)

A Dying Professor's Last Speech


----------



## fluke (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry I hope this does not offend, but....
I have not laughed so much in a long time.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 28, 2007)

New York City subway waterfall feasibility study


----------



## fluke (Oct 28, 2007)

How tough is this gentlemen ???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhkE3VTuPhk


----------



## 2000xlt (Oct 29, 2007)

Michael Winslow

http://youtube.com/watch?v=S0PuIsK2ySk

the police acedemy noise guy


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 30, 2007)

Do it yourself lightning effects!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaX5BJtMSxs

Hmmm. sounds cool! But the lightning seems fake

AlexGT


----------



## solay (Nov 13, 2007)

World's best musician

Russia got talent


----------



## ACMarina (Nov 13, 2007)

I like Paul, a mobile phone salesman from South Whales..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 13, 2007)

Holy Crap! What a voice! That dude can sing! Totally unexpected! Hope he wins.




ACMarina said:


> I like Paul, a mobile phone salesman from South Whales..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 13, 2007)

And actually he did!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqWvuMJV0Yw

AlexGT


----------



## fluke (Nov 13, 2007)

Yep he used to work for the carphone warehouse.
I watched that on the night it went out over here and it still makes the hairs stand up on the back of my neck.

The man has a talent :thumbsup:


----------



## Secur1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Turtle power !

http://rapidshare.com/files/74917917/turtle_power.avi.html


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 10, 2007)

I want a Trunk Monkey .


----------



## TOOCOOL (Dec 10, 2007)

You have to see this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JiJzqXxgxo


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 12, 2007)

That last "Chaperone edition" is hilarious!



Beamhead said:


> I want a Trunk Monkey .


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 13, 2007)

Supermarket "secrets", Geez! I'm speechless :sick2:  :thumbsdow

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=67c_1197515580

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ef7_1197516454


----------



## jtr1962 (Dec 14, 2007)

A-train crossing Jamaica Bay at sunset

10 minutes long but the setting sun really lends atmosphere. BTW, Broad Channel to Howard Beach is the longest run between stations (3.5 miles) in the entire system.


----------



## PJ (Dec 17, 2007)

Keepon Dancing.

Here is a video from the band Spoon for their song "Don't You Evah"

I saw this on the Wired TV show on a local public station. The yellow "peep" robot is called Keepon, hence the name. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPdP1jBfxzo


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 18, 2007)

Proof that the F-15 Eagle is a lifting body design (fuselage provides lift as well). F-15 landing with one wing : http://youtube.com/watch?v=e1aKxAN7bAs


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZW_k05mntE


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesomeness: Surefire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Sw_uHNiywc


----------



## Empath (Dec 22, 2007)

Aaarghhhh...... all the noise in the background. There was a time that music was written and performed as something pleasant, instead of something grotesque.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php



This should be stickied...


----------



## BB (Dec 25, 2007)

Tom Hanks as 007--a very fun mix movie trailer...

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1736163

-Bill


----------



## KingGlamis (Dec 25, 2007)

I know a lot of you may have seen this but it is worth watching again. YOU WILL LAUGH HARD! It's just great. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Y4keqTV6w&feature=related


----------



## nanoWatt (Dec 27, 2007)

World Juggling Federation's best jugglers set to Fatboy Slim. I can do the three-ball cascade, but this is pretty cool really.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp-taAseXpc

And the Internet People video for those who haven't seen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pPCkhYMQgY

An alternate Shining trailor:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOoYbmhInQk

For any of you physics nuts, the Maxell Equations set to Mortal Kombat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSRLvkP0vmg


----------



## Changchung (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Christmas to us and a Happy New Year...

I find this videos goods to share...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRvzcs3gQYk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LYcsGtPC8Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xbQE6_e8DQ


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 31, 2007)

Good links. 
I'm still going through some of the other orchestrated Christmas light show links too.
Some of those are just fantastic! :rock:
The work that went into those must have been staggering in some cases.
Plus the local power companies must have been going....  in a few of those cases. 

Looks like a good camera with good night time focus, video in mp4 or divx format, computer controller, and lots of creative patience are what it takes to make these work. :thumbsup:

I too, look forward to seeing more of these next year.


----------



## greenstuffs (Jan 3, 2008)

Chicken
http://uniquepeek.com/viewpage.php?page_id=1465


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 8, 2008)

Man manufactures vacuum tube by hand from scratch. And it works! Kind of long but worth it, especially if you used to work with those fire bottles. Titles are in French but the video is self explanatory...


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jan 9, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Man manufactures vacuum tube by hand from scratch. And it works! Kind of long but worth it, especially if you used to work with those fire bottles. Titles are in French but the video is self explanatory...



Thanks for that. Thats alot of work that goes into each tube >___<


----------



## kingoftf (Jan 9, 2008)

Don´t throw away any bottles....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhzjV94Bz8A


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 9, 2008)

That was a very imaginative way to drive home the "don't litter" message! Thanks.


----------



## flashlightlens (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's a video of our cubicle prank on a coworker. For those of you wondering what the Flashlightlens.com looks like, I'm the guy with the dark blue shirt on w/chin scruff. We expect big things from this prank - it seems to be the best cubicle prank ever done....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27IOmm7zlCw


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow. Were his co-workers jealous when it was finished?


----------



## flashlightlens (Jan 15, 2008)

Stew actually works with me down in IT. Luckily, we're pretty well separated from the rest of the company - in our own "sub-space." All of the folks that came down to look were jealous though - the Sr VP told us we have to build his daughter a playhouse now.... The CEO liked it as well. We're lucky to have management here who can actually see the humor in it, rather than getting upset.


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 15, 2008)

This one still gets to me, let us never forget.:candle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zXZX2sXHYI


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, that was touching. Thanks for the link, beamhead. :candle:


----------



## AWGD8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Very cool!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5nnNji6s3ck

This is his band "THE ZOO" singing an original composition.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFioizsgrlA


----------



## CM (Jan 15, 2008)

AlexGT said:


> And actually he did!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqWvuMJV0Yw
> 
> AlexGT



Very well deserved win--fantastic Cinderfella story. But for those that haven't seen one of the other finalists, this kid's just as amazing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYVXN7gk5W0&feature=related


----------



## 2000xlt (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone have an idea whats the name of the song in the video, after the intro he goes into a solo, the style of playing sounds familiar but i cant put my finger on it who it is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ohW6zFqpdI&feature=related


----------



## nanoWatt (Jan 17, 2008)

Someone posted this on the Photonlexicon forum. I thought it was quite humorous. There is a bit of salty language in case you're at work.

http://www.break.com/index/techno-viking-with-captions.html


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jan 17, 2008)

Chris Malone Nokturn sound track


----------



## kingoftf (Jan 22, 2008)

Rubber Band Machine Gun:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0GAUnuuBkW4

http://disintegrator.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## kingoftf (Jan 22, 2008)

Take on Me--Hand Fart Edition:

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1764921


----------



## zenlogic (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello, I have been a lurker on this forum for some time now, I really enjoy the insight, info, and humor. I have a small collection of flashlights, compared to some of you, i have 13 kids, i could never afford that size collection. Man, you should of seen the fit my wife threw when i bought the surfire. Thanks people for a great forum.

For some time i have been playing with an idea to do a few videos on survival past a shtf situation, blacksmithing, and the tools of life, i finished one video the other day, it is on flashlights and light, i am really not happy with it, first, it is an hour long and secondly i be leave i did not get enough info across and just droned on. Anyhow, i thought you might get a kick out of it. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-359048486029393752

Please, let me know what you think. I can take it, if not, it's the net, i can just pull the plug.
oh, and please if this is not the right place for this post, ( it was here or in flashlight reviews) just let me know.

thank you for your time, later, zenlogic.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 23, 2008)

This is quite insane. A handbuilt miniature V12 engine. Listen to how awesomely mean it sounds!

Definitely needs to go in a tiny Bimmer. 

V 12 Modellmotor RC Engine


This however, is beyond insane. This guy has an paralleled love for _something_ in this world that goes way beyond just Ferrari.

Working Ferrari model


----------



## DM51 (Jan 24, 2008)

Please do NOT change the title of this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 24, 2008)

T'wasn't me, DM! Actually, it drives me nuts when people do that.

The following guy calls himself StSanders, and does the absolute best sonic parodies over real footage of famous guitarists. Funny stuff. The comments from people thinking it's real playing are funny as well.

This one is called Carlos Santana shreds. Check out his other ones also.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, sorry Bimmerboy, I found out it wasn't you, and I now know who the dastardly culprit was who did that. But I cannot reveal his identity here, even if heavily bribed to do so, lol.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 24, 2008)

Bimmerboy said:


> This is quite insane. A handbuilt miniature V12 engine. Listen to how awesomely mean it sounds!
> 
> Definitely needs to go in a tiny Bimmer.
> 
> ...



You might be interested in this Model V8
Note the big, cammy sound.

And this one. Again, the big cam sound at about 12 through14 seconds

another one

another vid of the previous engine


----------



## Radio (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't get this video out of my head!


----------



## Sigman (Jan 24, 2008)

DM51 said:


> ...even if heavily bribed to do so, lol.


I just want to admit something right up front...I CAN BE BOUGHT!!


----------



## Empath (Jan 25, 2008)

A mirror trick.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 25, 2008)

No prob, DM!

Oh, and I would've tried a different kind of bribe had Sigman not given himself up so easily.  (she's not the best belly dancer, but why would anyone care?)

Uncle - Killer! Pure V8 music from both lopey cammed beast, and the flathead.

The sound from this little Roots blown monster should rouse the spirits as well (listen to that throttle response!).

Radio - Are they doing a Nirvana cover? The melody sounds familiar (but I can't recall). Cool tune.

BTW, Sigman... The hang drum stuff is great! Never seen 'em before. Likely nothing will beat the real thing, but I may be able to do an electronic simulation within the next few months. I got one of these for Christmas.


----------



## sizzlechest (Jan 25, 2008)

This one of a girl sick on an airplane is a true classic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT32DPJ7ug4

(Be warned, it is bad :devil: )


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 25, 2008)

That mirror trick was fun and very well executed.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 25, 2008)

Bimmer I had forgotten about the supercharged one. I saw it a couple months ago. Awesome. 
This kid on a PowerWheels is having a blast. At about 2:07 he does a cute little drift. He drives pretty well. I would have loved to have something like that when I was a kid. Cool.


----------



## jinx626 (Jan 26, 2008)

This is from a caller whom was trapped in the TWC after the incident. Very sad... (I know it's a bit late, I just found it recently.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tk4ukgno3M


----------



## jnj1033 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are a couple I liked and posted on my site:

I suspect this one is fake, but I'm not sure:
Generating Electricity From Two Candles (?):thinking:
And, off-topic:
Elephants Playing Soccer
Enjoy!


----------



## kingoftf (Jan 30, 2008)

155 mph on a Motorbike in Paris during Rush hour....

Comments sometimes in German but the video is awesome





Motos: Black Prince RingRoad en Paris - TV Berlin Video


----------



## kingoftf (Jan 31, 2008)

What the *** is this?

Amazing!!!!

:thinking::thinking::thinking:

http://www.breaktaker.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3508


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 2, 2008)

Is this the new Johnny Cash?
http://treebeard31.wordpress.com/2007/12/17/are-we-seeing-the-new-jhonny-cash/


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, two in a row here. I grew up on two wheels but never had anything like this.... this looks awesome!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi9YhYNWhFM&feature=related


----------



## Lit Up (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL

Did you guys see Sarah Silverman on Jimmy Kimmel Live! the other night?

For those who don't know, Sarah has been dating Jimmy for a number of years now. Jimmy Kimmel also uses Matt Damon as a butt for a number of his jokes. So Matt and Sarah made a video for Jimmy. 

Probably not worksafe! :devil:

_Link removed

It's not for CPF either. - Empath_


----------



## kingoftf (Feb 6, 2008)

Ski gliding the Eiger-Mountain:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut1kGmOhzWQ


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 9, 2008)

Musically, this won't be for everyone; It's quite noisy.

But for those who dare to follow the amazing sonic math being done by these two guys (while having fun doing it), you're in for a treat, as this is not your ordinary heavy metal tune. Highly talented dudes doing a complicated rhythmic composition. Has tons of "feel" to it as well, believe it nor not.

Warning: Drummer is insane. Do NOT attempt dancing to this! :devil:

Meshuggah (Fredrik) + Morgan Incredible Medley

And for something most all can appreciate, the _awesome_ George Benson doing one of his famous tunes. Absolutely killer riffs, and scatting.

George Benson - On Broadway


----------



## Empath (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks BB. I enjoyed that. In particular, I enjoyed George Benson. His rendition of Take Five is very good too. Dave Brubeck's original is a classic too. 

Benson's does take a bit over 9 minutes to take 5, but it's worth it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 10, 2008)

What happens when you put bat'teries in the wrong way 'round...


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 10, 2008)

Great choices, Empath. I love both of those performances.

Here's some nice, Sunday afternoon listening. Individually, John Williams and Julian Bream have probably always been my favorite classical guitarists, but put 'em together and it's like, wow...

This one's just beautiful. C.Debussy-Clair de Lune

Spanish dance no.1

Albeniz-Castilla(Seguidillas)


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 10, 2008)

Empath said:


> Thanks BB. I enjoyed that. In particular, I enjoyed George Benson. His rendition of Take Five is very good too. Dave Brubeck's original is a classic too.
> 
> Benson's does take a bit over 9 minutes to take 5, but it's worth it.




I gotta agree here.
I have an old friend who is very heavy into jazz, classical and present who loves this.
Looks like a lot of other people love this too! :thumbsup: :grouphug:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 10, 2008)

I've got some more videos up, several of which are flashlight-related.

http://www.tigerhawkt3.com/myvideos.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 10, 2008)

Nixon's resignation speech outtakes


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 11, 2008)

This one is actually very popular with the young ladies whom I've shown it to, on a different, non-light related site. (By young, I mean 19 - Early 20's).

Not that it contains anything graphic, (it doesn't) but I'd recommend not opening the link while at work.

So.... NSFW.

_Knife Throwing scene from the film: "Girl on the Bridge."_

Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaamZLKRul0

*P.S. ~ *You _might_ have to crank up the volume to hear the song in the background.


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Feb 11, 2008)

This is a month or two late, but . . .

Indiana University's a cappella group "Straight No Chaser" does the 12 Days of Chirstmas

it starts off conventionally, but . . . I'll let you see for yourselves



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fe11OlMiz8

Francis


----------



## darkhanger18 (Feb 12, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=x9t1kicp2jE


never thought an electric cello would lend itself so well to van halen


----------



## 2000xlt (Feb 12, 2008)

whoevers flashlight collection this is has to be a CPF er

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOunBD_BnEY&feature=related


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 13, 2008)

More geetar playing; This time for the shredders among us.

Way better than caffeine. :devil:

Paul Gilbert - Scarified

Yngwie Malmsteen - Far Beyond The Sun

Jason Becker - Live Solo


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 13, 2008)

How big is earth compared to other astronomical objects? Let's take a look...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WEL117xXpw&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxZOB8jino0


----------



## 2000xlt (Feb 13, 2008)

T1 crush test

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WvhJWE3_Oc


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 13, 2008)

Warning - _Schmaltz Alert!_

It's not a video per se, but it's an audio clip on Youtube. The songs you never knew that Barry Manilow was behind. :huh:


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 13, 2008)

Bimmer and Empath. 
George Bensson's Take Five is certainly interesting. I didn't know he covered it. I also didn't know Dave Brubeck Take five is from *1961*. 
On a different note. (ha ha) Skynyrd's The Call Me The Breeze has for some reason always reminded me of Glenn Miller Mebbe I'm on drugs or something. FWIW, I think Glenn Miller was a genius. Too bad we didn't have recording equipment like we do now.......

Edit: it really bugs me how far out of sync the sound and video is on some U tubes... ???


----------



## Empath (Feb 14, 2008)

Those old recordings on film had a soundtrack that didn't track exactly with the video. The correct timing was acheived with the loop, in order to sync it. I guess it's a skill that isn't used as much now.

Genius is peppered pretty generously all through history, with many unable to leave a mark or build onto other's genius, until recording developed. As technology develops, it becomes easier to recognize. Some genius we recognize right off, some it grows on us, and some becomes so apparent that it's recognized with little effort. Then there's some that's mix you up enough that you wonder, but then when you realize it they're gone.


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 15, 2008)

Dang ....... Thanks for posting that. I KNEW what song it was after the first two notes... This has always been an awesome song. I've never heard this version. 

I never paid this one much attention until it was used as an incidental in a TV show. Some investigators took a sound clip to a blind guy in sound lab for analysis. The guy was playing Bill Withers and claiming how "he hurts me" LOL Edit:I just found out Sting Covered it too. LOL

I heard B.T. & MG's Green Onions several times on the Radio. I bought the CD so I could have when I wanted it. Surprisingly, that's the only good tune on the disc (IMHO). BTW, I thought there was something wrong with my stereo for a nearly a full minute until I realized it's recorded in mono!


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 15, 2008)

Awright, I'm going to reveal my real weakness. I was a Star Trek fan Looong before it was cool to be a Star Trek fan. Their best movie of course is Wrath Of Kahn. .. except Spock buying the farm..

This was pretty much James Horner's first major motion picture score. In this tribute posted by U tube user timefilm, the original soundtrack is replaced by only the music score. As far as I can tell, it's still in sync with the action in the movie but I have to admit to not seening it in a while. 
This score sounds incredible on a properly set up *two channel* stereo. The black vinyl version is better than the CD imho

Edit: OK one more and I'll shut up for tonight. This is again James Horner from the Titanic soundtrack. Track 7 I think. Hard to Starboard Again, it's incredible on a properly set up two channel stereo.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Feb 15, 2008)

Have you seen the latest light?! Its brighter than the sun! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os9pD0I1hhA&feature=related


----------



## jnj1033 (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's another light-related video for all you Will It Blend fans:

http://www.sneakyreader.com/will-it-blend-glowsticks-video/

Enjoy!


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 22, 2008)

Finally, after all this months we finally get to see the real cloverfield monster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrLwSkIRfNk


Still waiting for it to go out on DVD


----------



## kingoftf (Feb 23, 2008)

BMW X5 with a 12V Le Mans Motor and 700 HP 

around 200 mp/h

awesome sound

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Usidmh-PDzw


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 23, 2008)

Wind turbine goes poof!

- Chris


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't stop smiling! 

Stupid fun with Loituma.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p90x83-arUM&mode=related&search=


----------



## Burgess (Feb 23, 2008)

to Empath --


The "Invisible Mirror in Bathroom" was Fantastic !


Thank you for bringing that one to our attention.

:twothumbs
_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 23, 2008)

Gimpy00Wang said:


> Wind turbine goes poof!
> 
> - Chris



That was astonishing. Even more so that it damaged the pole that it was mounted on. From what I've seen, those poles are pretty sturdy so that had to take a heck of a lot of force to do that.


----------



## Wattnot (Feb 23, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> That was astonishing. Even more so that it damaged the pole that it was mounted on. From what I've seen, those poles are pretty sturdy so that had to take a heck of a lot of force to do that.


 
You have to wonder why there was a camera on that. They had to know something was going to happen to that one!


----------



## Brock (Feb 23, 2008)

Typically they feather out the blades to slow them down if there is a really high wind, or sometimes even lock them off. My guess they knew the limiter failed or were testing it to see at what point it would fail.

The towers are actually not that sturdy, a hollow tube and one of the blades looked like it sliced right through it, I wonder how far some of the pieces flew, 1/4 mile, 1/2 mile more?


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 26, 2008)

kingoftf said:


> BMW X5 with a 12V Le Mans Motor and 700 HP
> 
> around 200 mp/h
> 
> awesome sound



Now _THAT's_ an X5! :rock:

And this is a Ferrari... :devil:

Ferrari FXX - TopGear.com Ultimate Lap

Heh... seems to not be loading at the moment... this one will do for now. This car is like driving an explosion that can turn corners.

Ferrari FXX Supercar on racetrack and driven hard


----------



## sarahjenkins (Feb 27, 2008)

here's a decent clip promoting energy saving..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bknyIKeGpHA


----------



## Fusion (Feb 29, 2008)

_Removed - as have been the other attempts to post the routine to CPF. It's not suitable for CPF. It is Underground material. - Empath_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 29, 2008)

CBS reporter allows himself to get zapped by military's microwave heat ray


----------



## kingoftf (Mar 2, 2008)

Shopping cart whisperer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCorYsc82Lk


----------



## Empath (Mar 2, 2008)

Alex, I removed your post, since it's not a video but only an auction site.

I would have moved it somewhere, but the forum for referencing an auction is in the MarketPlace. Even there, it would be off-topic since it has nothing to do with flashlights. With it's non-family oriented content, that would need to be considered too. All-in-all, the situation favors removal rather than leaving it.


----------



## kingoftf (Mar 3, 2008)

How to remove a palm tree (or maybe not)

http://www.verboten.to/so-sollte-man-keine-riesen-ananas-fallen/


----------



## attowatt (Mar 3, 2008)

I use to listen to Suzanne Ciani back in the 90's. Very relaxing and soothing

If Empath does not know of her( Probably does) I am going to say he will love it.

A Summers Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_guWqab0jDU&feature=related


----------



## mrmike (Mar 4, 2008)

Dschinghis Khan
A german disco band that was immensely popular in europe, and unknown in the U.S.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQAKRw6mToA


If you liked the first song, check this out...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UtzAGlnbJo&feature=related


----------



## download (Mar 6, 2008)

Please check the ET hold some kind of flashlight, is it real?
Can it tell from the beam pattern, it is interesting if it is...... out there. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5apBAa6RWhY


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 7, 2008)

A brief video at Shot Show 2008 from MilspecMonkey 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgDL-DxEUjI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeZTAvE6kfw&feature=related


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 7, 2008)

The Cactus Cuties do an amazing job with the Star Spangled Banner.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 7, 2008)

The Goldfish Whisperer


----------



## husky20 (Mar 14, 2008)

check this s...out!http://youtube.com/watch?v=BzjLlqIuVhI#


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 14, 2008)

Eeeeeewwwwwww...... :sick2: :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Eeeeeewwwwwww...... :sick2: :laughing:


 
Most Reporters are full of crap anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 15, 2008)

Laser dazzler in action :thumbsup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei3iSLqZYO4


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 15, 2008)

Wouldn't that tend to cause more accidents that it would avoid? Is it a good idea to blind someone while they're driving a vehicle? Seems to me that a police car style beacon would be more appropriate in those cases. 
:thinking:


----------



## PhotonBoy (Mar 16, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=D99NH...bwgaming.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=14541

Pocket-sized machine gun disguised as a flashlight; posted on reddit.com; from Magpul Industries SHOTSHOW 2008 Part 2.


----------



## download (Mar 16, 2008)

It is not a joke here, we got a few dead bird body in the street carrrying bird flu (H5N1 after confirmation). The reporter will be sent to ICU. 


husky20 said:


> check this s...out!http://youtube.com/watch?v=BzjLlqIuVhI#


----------



## in2clearsky (Mar 17, 2008)

Check this out, it kinda cute and funny 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=SsgYwG8c-Lk


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2008)

in2clearsky said:


> Check this out, it kinda cute and funny
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=SsgYwG8c-Lk


 
That was more like a playful Love tap than an attack. 

BTW.... :welcome:


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 17, 2008)

Newversion of the famous BigDog, more stable and with doubled payload 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww


----------



## husky20 (Mar 18, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> Newversion of the famous BigDog, more stable and with doubled payload
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww


yea that thing is scary as hell im going to have nightmares about that one!:sleepy::eeksign::touche:


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 19, 2008)

I just dropped by to post that. Short blurb on Slashdot says it weighs 235# and can carry a 340# payload!

Larry


----------



## Chief-Yeah (Mar 20, 2008)

Get ready to turn off your lights for Earth Hour
http://planetgreen.discovery.com/work-community/dogooding/earth-hour.php


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 21, 2008)

*Fans of Survivorman/Les Stroud: interesting video find.*

Don't know if this has been linked to elsewhere at CPF, but here is an interesting video of Les Stroud building a remote house "off the grid", i.e., away from public utilities. Very interesting, I think, for those of us who follow the show. Lasts more than an hour, so be prepared.

Click here.


----------



## CM (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Fans of Survivorman/Les Stroud: interesting video find.*



powernoodle said:


> Don't know if this has been linked to elsewhere at CPF, but here is an interesting video of Les Stroud building a remote house "off the grid", i.e., away from public utilities. Very interesting, I think, for those of us who follow the show. Lasts more than an hour, so be prepared.
> 
> Click here.



Wish there was a way to save this for viewing off line. 

I always enjoyed Survivorman, I think he's more authentic than the "other" survivor show (though I still enjoy it) since he has no camera crew and has to lug around all his camera gear.


----------



## M.S (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Fans of Survivorman/Les Stroud: interesting video find.*



CM said:


> Wish there was a way to save this for viewing off line.



You can save it from the Google Video page. Click the Google Video icon from the right bottom corner... 
If you need player for .mp4 on your home machine VLC will probably work.


----------



## CM (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Fans of Survivorman/Les Stroud: interesting video find.*



M.S said:


> You can save it from the Google Video page. Click the Google Video icon from the right bottom corner...
> If you need player for .mp4 on your home machine VLC will probably work.



Thanks. Downloading it now.

Edit. Seems to be a problem downloading. It gets partially downloaded and terminates. Did this on several PC's at home and they all do the same.


----------



## geepondy (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Fans of Survivorman/Les Stroud: interesting video find.*

Nothing happens when I click on the Google Video Icon in the lower right hand part of the video. It displays a little pop-up that says "Go to Google Video" but nothing else.


----------



## aso (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Fans of Survivorman/Les Stroud: interesting video find.*



geepondy said:


> Nothing happens when I click on the Google Video Icon in the lower right hand part of the video. It displays a little pop-up that says "Go to Google Video" but nothing else.



Click on the pop-up. It takes you to the page where you can download the MP4.


----------



## geepondy (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Fans of Survivorman/Les Stroud: interesting video find.*

Ok, thanks and thanks to Powernoodle for posting this. It downloaded ok for me using Firefox. I wonder if a higher-res version exists anywhere?


----------



## husky20 (Mar 22, 2008)

funny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ2aX-Lgh6M&feature=related


----------



## cy (Mar 24, 2008)

"A lesson in forum behavior. (Some of this sound familiar?)"

http://www.funnieststuff.net/viewmovie.php?ad_key=AVBITMWPQACE&tracking_id=919429&id=722


----------



## chimo (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks cy - very funny! This should be mandatory viewing before people are allowed to post. Fortunately, CPF is much better than most forums in this regard.


----------



## Mark620 (Mar 25, 2008)

Uncle Jay Explains the News - Congressional Recess : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0FJhOMc-vA


----------



## larryk (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry, was already posted.


----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 28, 2008)

_Original title: "whats the music in this video"_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qChbHSa6Rvw&feature=related

I emailed meguiars this was their reply

Thank you for taking the time to contact us at Meguiar's.



We outsourced the production of that video to an outside vendor. Unfortunately, we no longer have access to that info.


We apologize in advance.



Have a great day!

the next email i got was this

originally forwarded your question to our Marketing Department as they are the ones that would have the best access to that information; unfortunately they came up empty handed. Again, I am sorry that we are unable to get you the information


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 28, 2008)

I doubt that it was anything by a specific artist that you could buy. Sounds like a standard stock track that you could either buy as part of a collection of royalty free tracks for things like that vid, or they had someone score it real quick.


----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 30, 2008)

bump for more info

The reason i put this in the cafe instead of the youtube videos is so that it would not get lost in the mix


----------



## markdi (Apr 5, 2008)

_Originall entitled Head Copter - Empath_

I have not posted in a while

so at least I found something interesting

I want one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxnPwZB4JeA


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 5, 2008)

*The mom song!!!*

Hats off to this lady! :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxT5NwQUtVM

AlexGT

Edit, the lyrics are on the right side when you press the more info link! Awesome!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: The mom song!!!*



AlexGT said:


> Hats off to this lady! :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxT5NwQUtVM
> 
> ...



That was great!! Thanks, Alex!


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: The mom song!!!*

Boxing referee from the Matrix!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQzO9DG705U

Check out how fast he reacts to the punch! I bet that's Neo!


----------



## NA8 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Some Ugly Violence in the News*

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/04/09/MNDU101R1B.DTL

8 teens arrested after allegedly beating girl for YouTube video


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 21, 2008)

*Rob & Big Flashaholics???*

Go to youtube and search: "BOBBY LIGHT, Dirty girl"

They use flashlights through the whole music video.

Pretty funny! 

If someone can post a link.......I can't figure out how:duh2:

Warning - it is explicit. - Empath


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: Bobby Light Dirty Girl
I couldn't quite ID the light he was using, however I think I saw a [email protected] in there. However I couldn't stand it anymore and stopped watching the video half way thru. :green:

Anyway, here's 10 minute video of a tour of the LHC... one of the coolest things ever.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 30, 2008)

Animated sidewalk chalk video


----------



## chimo (May 6, 2008)

This one is insane! Gives you vertigo just watching it - it would be great at an IMAX.


----------



## e2x2e (May 6, 2008)

chimo said:


> This one is insane! Gives you vertigo just watching it - it would be great at an IMAX.



Wow...that was awesome! Can you give some info about that? How did he walk across those sections that were just a beam?


----------



## AlexGT (May 7, 2008)

I was eating my fingernails watching it! Why the hell don't they fix all the holes and cracked cement?


----------



## Burgess (May 7, 2008)

Yikes ! ! ! 

Very Cool Video !



Although, tell me the truth . . . .


About 40% thru the film, we see a "dark room passageway".



Did anyone ELSE wish he woulda' *stopped there*,

and *explored* the place with a Flashlight ? ? ?



_


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 9, 2008)

AlexGT said:


> I was eating my fingernails watching it! Why the hell don't they fix all the holes and cracked cement?



Aside from being infeasible, what fun would _that_ be?! :nana:

To answer E2's question at the same time... sounds to me like he just freakin' went for it! I didn't hear him linking up to the safety line at all! Totally hardcore!!!

Burgess - spoken like a true flashaholic! :rock: Have to admit, it didn't even strike me until you said it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 9, 2008)

"Dr. Kelso" from the TV show Scrubs shows us some beamshots of one of those big overhead lights in a hospital O.R. during a tour of the set. I never knew until now why they're shaped the way they are.


----------



## Empath (May 11, 2008)

The Conversation

Talking cats.


----------



## 2000xlt (May 12, 2008)

any idea

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiIlWkyqazE&feature=related


----------



## Knifekulture (May 12, 2008)

Quentin ?


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 16, 2008)

*After 2 minutes, 40 seconds*

I so wanted to throw my shoe at this gadget I saw at Gizmodo to make it miss.


----------



## Lebkuecher (May 17, 2008)

I thought this was really cool, a man flying a jet straped to his back


Jet-man: Human powered flight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-66AcTo9TU


----------



## Wattnot (May 17, 2008)

Empath said:


> The Conversation
> 
> Talking cats.


 
THIS version is a LOT funnier!


----------



## Lite_me (May 18, 2008)

Like big guns...?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGRj2DVZhzg

These are pretty funny actually.


----------



## Trashman (May 18, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> Like big guns...?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGRj2DVZhzg
> 
> These are pretty funny actually.



What is that kind of rifle used for? That last guy did a pretty good job of firing it and hanging on!

Here's another one in the spirit of the Jet man link on the top of this page: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttz5oPpF1Js&feature=related It's a crazy wingsuit video.


----------



## Monocrom (May 18, 2008)

Trashman said:


> What is that kind of rifle used for?


 
African Big Game hunting.


----------



## mechBgon (May 18, 2008)

I made one of some winter bike riding I did. Riding downhill on glare ice on a highway at 25mph+ while holding a camera in one hand...? Sure, why not  While juggling flaming chainsaws covered with enraged army ants! Ok, j/k about the chainsaws


----------



## Burgess (May 18, 2008)

Perhaps you fine folks can help me . . . .



Looking for an Anti-Smoking PSA video, which i saw on television a few years ago.


It was featured on an hour-long show, displaying "the Best Commercials from around the World".


It was narrated in French.


But (for this American TV broadcast) it had english subtitles.


It told how "some girl" had thousands of cigarettes in the kitchen,

she had thousands of cigarettes in the bedroom

she had thousands of cigarettes in the living room

she had thousands of cigarettes in the car


Then it ended by saying:

"That's a Lot, considering she's only Seven"


At this point, the camera showed a very young girl,
and we realized that they were talking about "second-hand smoke".


A very powerful commercial / PSA.


Can somebody kindly find it for me ?


I've spent HOURS on YouTube searching, but alas, no luck.


Thank you to anybody who can do better than me. 

_


----------



## Monocrom (May 18, 2008)

Burgess said:


> .... At this point, the camera showed a very young girl,
> and we realized that they were talking about "second-hand smoke".
> 
> 
> _


 
Very interesting. But well-made propaganda doesn't bash the viewer over the head with the message being conveyed.


----------



## AlexGT (May 18, 2008)

OK! Better go


----------



## Empath (May 18, 2008)

removed as no longer applicable.


----------



## fluke (May 26, 2008)

You need a dog ???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kKnNyJvRAY


----------



## AlexGT (May 27, 2008)

Cell phones are EVIL!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a81OxFiCACY


----------



## Lit Up (May 27, 2008)

Gotta love Benny Hill.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmDOTYD_yHw


----------



## Monocrom (May 27, 2008)

Lit Up said:


> Gotta love Benny Hill.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmDOTYD_yHw


 
I grew up watching Benny Hill. He was great at entertaining folks. 

Still saddens me about the way he died.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 27, 2008)

I was watching the Discovery Channel when I saw this commercial for their programming. It's just plain excellent; I love it!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIoBXdQX_wY


----------



## AlexGT (May 27, 2008)

LOL! that Benny Hill Sketch was great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 27, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> I was watching the Discovery Channel when I saw this commercial for their programming. It's just plain excellent; I love it!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIoBXdQX_wY



I like that spot also, Phaserburn. It makes it seem as if all of the Discovery cast are part of the same family. Thanks for sharing it.

And I _know _that Mike Rowe can sing better than that! He used to sing opera, after all.


----------



## AlexGT (May 30, 2008)

Tired of those telemarketer calls?... Check this out! LOL! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un_PjRXV5l8


----------



## husky20 (May 30, 2008)

nissan GTR awesome car http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qreQwTeaVWY :thumbsup:


----------



## husky20 (May 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz3fduyduxQ :rock:


----------



## fluke (Jun 2, 2008)

How long before this become available in all prisons ???

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yYp2Aloz-uE


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 4, 2008)

Nuclear rifle! WTF!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khyZI3RK2lE


----------



## Talkurt (Jun 6, 2008)

i always knew old scanners sounded cool, now thats solidified.

http://gizmodo.com/5013705/old-printers-scanners-and-hard-drives-used-to-perform-radioheads-nude


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 6, 2008)

Going "Postal" in cubeland. 

Larry


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 7, 2008)

Make popcorn using your cellphone!!!, OMG! imagine what it does to our brains WTF?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg_dyD0Nsjw


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 7, 2008)

Yow. What the heck is going on there?


----------



## husky20 (Jun 7, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jyWICxXoe4A :thumbsup: http://youtube.com/watch?v=kb3THwZjnHY


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 11, 2008)

Hot dogs anyone?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t4-olVX310


----------



## Burgess (Jun 11, 2008)

Just in time for 4th of July . . . .


Doesn't THIS look like fun ! ! !

:shakehead ___ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga0qLYktxIc&NR=1



Don't try this at home, kids.  


This man is a Trained Professional.



_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 11, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Don't try this at home, kids.
> 
> 
> This man is a Trained Professional.



That man is a fool. He'll have an interesting time explaining it to the E.R.... :duh2:


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 13, 2008)

Awesome wedding dance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqiw-Kqtlr0


----------



## Empath (Jun 16, 2008)

Just as a reminder, we are a family forum. Videos that are more than permitted by that should be reserved for our Underground board. Some posts have been removed.


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 21, 2008)

Scammer song that actually was a hit in Africa specially in Lagos area where most of the Scam emails originate, I still can't believe how people fall to this kind of fraud.

Funny, listen to the "I go chop ya dolla" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktz7vc70hZ8


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 21, 2008)

Slideshow of rare photos of Bill Gates over the years, narrated by Gates.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2008)

From YourTube, here is the "




Major Tom



" music video by Peter Schilling from 1983.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 21, 2008)

Bioluminescent algae (scroll down for video).


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2008)

Nothing like a sweet song for your sweet ride.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP2h16m8X1Y


----------



## DM51 (Jun 21, 2008)

May have been featured here before - a 5-minute speech by Rep. Ted Poe (R, Tx) on the subject of CFLs.

I admit I haven't read through the entire thread to check if this is already here - if it is, my apologies and please delete it.


----------



## baterija (Jun 21, 2008)

Obviously this safe wasn't built like a tank, or a tank-like flashlight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9Yd-Qpof70&feature=related


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 21, 2008)

Three related videos, all "electrifying" - 

Bird on a wire. You won't believe what this guy does for a living.

BOOM! "Watch out, Jason!"

Opening a 500KV switch.

This one is eerie - The Sound of Power Lines. All that steel makes for a long reverb chamber.


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 21, 2008)

baterija said:


> Obviously this safe wasn't built like a tank, or a tank-like flashlight
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9Yd-Qpof70&feature=related





Respectfully, sir, your avatar needs a searchlight. 

Larry


----------



## climberkid (Jun 22, 2008)

thats 500Kv switch was CRAZY!!! that was so awesome. i didnt know stuff like that really happened. man i have a lot to learn


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, that was pretty dramatic! I've run across a few other HV disconnect switch videos that are essentially the same. It looks like the surrounding air remains ionized up to a point, then the wind or whatever causes it to no longer sustain the arc and it extinguishes with an audible pop. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Empath (Jun 22, 2008)

For anyone looking for the Climberkid YouTube entry in this thread, it now has its own thread here.


----------



## e2x2e (Jun 23, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Bird on a wire. You won't believe what this guy does for a living.


That is my favorite video! That guy is too cool.


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you a curious person?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mexs8T_Dnw0


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jun 24, 2008)

Reminds me of this video.

*WARNING DO NOT CLICK IF YOU UPSET EASILY* even though is not REAL. It is FAKE.

Faked Candid Camera Video


----------



## climberkid (Jun 24, 2008)

there is no way that was real.


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 24, 2008)

Apparently it was an advertising video for some company, bad taste ad IMO.

according to www.metacafe.com 

watch/27635/hidden_camera_surprise


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jun 24, 2008)

Link to claim it was an advertising video, please? I found the video on the link you gave, but no description.


----------



## MicroE (Jun 24, 2008)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Link to claim it was an advertising video, please? I found the video on the link you gave, but no description.



It's a Buenos Aires printing company advertisement. Here it is on Snopes.com

http://www.snopes.com/photos/advertisements/mailbox.asp


----------



## Burgess (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you, MicroE, for that explanation link.

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## summatime (Jun 26, 2008)

*Like Taco Bell?*

Me too! Never been to one quite like this though...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VKlQqkjSw3g


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Like Taco Bell?*

Anti-paparazzi sunglassses using IR leds


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 4, 2008)

I found this "_*Did You Know*_" video fascinating. It lists info on how fast our world is changing, and how it will keep changing exponentially. 

It was originally done as an August 2006 presentation to help a staff of 150 at a Colorado High School figure out how to help make their students successful in the 21st century. In only 10 months it started 5 million new conversations around the world.


----------



## hank (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.basicinstructions.net/images/basic080707.gif


----------



## climberkid (Jul 7, 2008)

thats priceless. sweet find.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 7, 2008)

Good thing the fella' didn't mention S-O-S mode.


:nana:
_


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 8, 2008)

Please TRY NOT TO LAUGH!!! Hyuck hyuck hyuck Hyuck....Ha, ha ha ha ha ha! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Y4keqTV6w


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 8, 2008)

Was that a strike??? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipsGNKIjjTE


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 8, 2008)

A couple of great train videos shot from the front window of LIRR EMUs (M1s and M3s):

1) Westbound Hempstead to Flatbush Avenue Terminal in Brooklyn:
http://www.viddler.com/explore/labanex/videos/155/

2) Eastbound Flatbush Avenue Brooklyn to Jamica, change to the Freeport express and at Freeport change to the Babylon express:
http://www.viddler.com/explore/labanex/videos/156/

3) Westbound Babylon to Penn:
http://www.viddler.com/explore/labanex/videos/157/

4) Eastbound Jamaica to Ronkonkoma:
http://www.viddler.com/explore/labanex/videos/178/

5) Westbound Ronkonkoma to Jamaica:
http://www.viddler.com/explore/labanex/videos/176/

6) Babylon west to Jamaica and return east to Babylon:
http://www.viddler.com/explore/labanex/videos/179/

These are some of the best front window videos I've seen! They are all an hour long or more. I just love the sound of the wind whistling while moving along at 80+ mph. :twothumbs


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 11, 2008)

PSA: If you're standing outside in a thunderstorm, resist the urge to hold metal objects in your hand...


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 12, 2008)

LOL! Ringtone!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sikMdNOZvXs


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 13, 2008)

How many of yas have switched to the new CFL light bulbs? 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=e-LOtKIIKcg


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, those disposal requirements are true. CFLs do contain mercury. So do the old fashioned linear fluorescent bulbs. It amazes me to see the cavalier attitude that some people take in disposing of these lamps. Ever seen a maintenance crew tossing fluorescent tubes through the air into a nearby dumpster as if they're javelins? I have, and more than once. Sooner or later this is going to come back and bite us.
:shakehead


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 13, 2008)

Dumba$$ texting on his cellphone while riding his motorcycle...


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 13, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Dumba$$ texting on his cellphone while riding his motorcycle...


 
I'm seriously considering changing my Sig line to, "Never underestimate the power of human stupidity." :shakehead


----------



## climberkid (Jul 13, 2008)

how can i say im speechless without saying "im speechless"? :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 13, 2008)

climberkid said:


> how can i say im speechless without saying "im speechless"? :shakehead


 
Like this....


----------



## climberkid (Jul 14, 2008)

okay yeah. lol the one smiley i wish they had was a high five one.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 14, 2008)

climberkid said:


> okay yeah. lol the one smiley i wish they had was a high five one.


 
LOL 

I know....


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jul 14, 2008)

climberkid said:


> okay yeah. lol the one smiley i wish they had was a high five one.



http://e.deviantart.com/emoticons/h/highfive.gif
http://www.chins-n-quills.com/forums/images/smilies/highfive.gif


----------



## climberkid (Jul 14, 2008)

haha awesome!!!! thanks


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 14, 2008)

Funkytown performed by old computer hardware


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 18, 2008)

A fighter should NEVER ask for a chair in a wrestling match ROFL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkCrOCux318


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 25, 2008)

Empath said:


> A Dying Professor's Last Speech



Empath's link no longer directly works for the original lecture.

He passed-away yesterday or today according to an LA Times article.





Larry


----------



## Empath (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Larry!


----------



## floydmoney (Jul 28, 2008)

These jeans have a mind of their own...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACv55j1llOU

rofl


----------



## climberkid (Jul 28, 2008)

haha thats great. i wonder how they did that.


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2008)

some people call it an "updraft"


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 28, 2008)

Floydmoney - Weird, entertaining, but changing the thread title ees a no good.

I may be reading into this a bit, but it's _potentially_ odd this is what you chose for your first post here. Again, it was the title change that caught my eye.

If you be chill (ebonics), then :welcome:


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree Bimmerboy. I thought it was quite odd that someone would choose a video link as their first post on CPF. But maybe he's a lurker who enjoys vids?


----------



## Norm (Jul 29, 2008)

How to build a light that generates it's own power
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnKGOMO6GQE
Norm


----------



## climberkid (Jul 29, 2008)

OOOO i wanna try that! lol


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2008)

Norm said:


> How to build a light that generates it's own power
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnKGOMO6GQE
> Norm


 
Oh darn it. And I used to have a Garrity keychain light. 

Guess I have to head on back to the nearest Rite-Aid.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 30, 2008)

Judge Judy bolts for the door when recent L.A. quake rocks the set of the show.


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 2, 2008)

Amazing blob jump, they should make this an olympic game LOL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXtE5NkfPO4


----------



## climberkid (Aug 3, 2008)

hahahaha the poor little girl!!!!


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 3, 2008)

New #1 in the world, Vamos Rafa!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T3fKSKXzeA

Mayo


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 3, 2008)

"Where the H*** is Matt?" Dancing around the world:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfKdbWwruY
http://www.youtube.com/user/mattharding2718


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 3, 2008)

Simply "crazy." 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bd2B6SjMh_w&feature=related


----------



## Lebkuecher (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm not sure if this really works. How can two candles with nails generate electricity? Is this for real? Anyone care to explain how it works? 

I thought this was really neat so I thought I would post it here, sorry if this has already been posted already.

Steve


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHRW_DO4u4U


----------



## Empath (Aug 5, 2008)

Explaining it is a bit difficult. Videos can be made to show anything.


----------



## jnj1033 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm sure you've all seen John McCain's campaign ad comparing Barack Obama to Paris Hilton and Britney Spears, but have you seen Paris Hilton's campaign ad?

You can find them both here. If you haven't already seen the McCain ad, you need to watch it first for the Hilton video to make sense.

I'm not promoting either candidate; I just thought these were funny. Enjoy!

J


----------



## ShOgUn_LI (Aug 7, 2008)

Hope everyone here has watched Charlie the unicorn?? Ahahaha i love it.. its completely pointless and yet funny in a way.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 7, 2008)

ShOgUn_LI said:


> Hope everyone here has watched Charlie the unicorn?? Ahahaha i love it.. its completely pointless and yet funny in a way.


 
I loved the twist ending.


----------



## climberkid (Aug 7, 2008)

jnj1033 said:


> I'm sure you've all seen John McCain's campaign ad comparing Barack Obama to Paris Hilton and Britney Spears, but have you seen Paris Hilton's campaign ad?
> 
> You can find them both here. If you haven't already seen the McCain ad, you need to watch it first for the Hilton video to make sense.
> 
> ...


haha that was very interesting. thanks for sharing that!


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 8, 2008)

ShOgUn_LI said:


> Hope everyone here has watched Charlie the unicorn?? Ahahaha i love it.. its completely pointless and yet funny in a way.


I feel like I've just wasted 3 minutes and 45 seconds... plus 8.3MB of bandwidth.


----------



## RyanA (Aug 9, 2008)

The voice! I can't help but think of Professor Girlfriend. Go Team Venture!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 10, 2008)

Man tries to rob grocery store. His gun jams and customer siezes opportunity, opens up a large can of whoopass. He detains thug until police arrive. Don't mess with Tulsa. 
:goodjob:


----------



## climberkid (Aug 10, 2008)

that would be me.....hell yeah. great video.


----------



## Empath (Aug 11, 2008)

ShOgUn_LI said:


> Dont worry its not porn.



Yes it was. It's been removed.

Use a little more discretion in your posts and links. We're a family forum.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 12, 2008)

Fresh off of /. for all you music lovers...
Nerd rap about the LHC!


----------



## ShOgUn_LI (Aug 13, 2008)

Empath said:


> Yes it was. It's been removed.
> 
> Use a little more discretion in your posts and links. We're a family forum.



How is it porn? There's no nudity.. Ahaha its just this really weird dude singing 'what what.. in the butt'. But anyway, my apologies if i have offended anyone


----------



## mrmike (Aug 15, 2008)

*Magic Flashlights*

http://www.vimeo.com/1447460?pg=embed&sec=1447460

Cool music video starring... flashlights!


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Magic Flashlights*



mrmike said:


> Cool music video starring... flashlights!


 
oo:

I want one of *those!*


----------



## jtr1962 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dead tired kitty


----------



## chmsam (Aug 19, 2008)

A guy named Andy Burton took a Peugeot 306 rally car and put in a V6 Cosworth engine from a German Touring Championship series car. The results are staggering. Even if you do not know about rally, this is pretty neat! 

Andy Burton's Peugeot 306 Cosworth


----------



## tvodrd (Aug 19, 2008)

Darwin Award candidate.

Larry


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 19, 2008)

Yow. He's lucky to be alive.


----------



## download (Aug 19, 2008)

The blue butterfly like me, waiting for my wife to shop. :laughing:
Sorry for my low-quality cell-phone movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJf3q5rXPUY


----------



## RyanA (Aug 21, 2008)

chmsam said:


> A guy named Andy Burton took a Peugeot 306 rally car and put in a V6 Cosworth engine from a German Touring Championship series car. The results are staggering. Even if you do not know about rally, this is pretty neat!
> 
> Andy Burton's Peugeot 306 Cosworth



Very Nice!
If you like that look up "hillclimb judd" on youtube sometime.
Heres one example.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iroPHHj74Fk
I'm not a huge fan of the techno-montage but the latter half is pretty nice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsGTBWmN41s
This one shows it shooting sparks!

I wonder if a bit of the inspiration for the new m3 came from this.:thinking:


----------



## Xygen (Aug 21, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> Darwin Award candidate.
> 
> Larry


Stupid guy!


----------



## RyanA (Aug 21, 2008)

This has to be one of my favorite links ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDWA_4wpobc


----------



## RyanA (Aug 23, 2008)

RED GREEN!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJJrjDI5xSQ


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 23, 2008)

I like that show. It's a charming, old-school type of humor and it's safe for the whole family.


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 23, 2008)

Red Green fan here.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 27, 2008)

LEDs, apply directly to forehead.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 28, 2008)

The Latte Printer. Wait, what?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 30, 2008)

Leonardo Duurrrr Vinci - the Mythbusters use a 1100-barrel paintball gun to paint the Mona Lisa - instantly! :wow:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 30, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Leonardo Duurrrr Vinci - the Mythbusters use a 1100-barrel paintball gun to paint the Mona Lisa - instantly! :wow:


 
Damn! oo:

They will get a ton of $$$ for that painting, if they sell it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 30, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Damn! oo:
> 
> They will get a ton of $$$ for that painting, if they sell it.



Yeah, that would be a cool thing to sell for charity.
The high speed camera replay of that shot was just amazing... splat! Instant masterpiece.


----------



## husky20 (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought this was funny to much tupac and colt45 thought she was a gangsta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGolb5tE8jw


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 2, 2008)

Diving into a freezing cold pond is kind of dumb, but still manly. Forgetting to check that the pond hasn't frozen over? Priceless!!! :twothumbs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YGeCjwgyAs


----------



## husky20 (Sep 2, 2008)

This is exactly why i dont like to eat fast food:green:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1iyN7Y-jJQ


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 5, 2008)

Lip balm prank (Very funny!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApVg9lRs7JY


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is a video I found with some great beam footage of an advertising searchlight illuminating targets on the ground rather than just shining up in the sky. Its beam looks just like that of my POB HID.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 12, 2008)

The human catapult


----------



## Empath (Sep 13, 2008)

Husky20, your post has been removed as unacceptable.


----------



## husky20 (Sep 13, 2008)

deleted:naughty:


----------



## Empath (Sep 14, 2008)

I've removed another one Husky20. You need to consider the phrase "family friendly" before submitting links.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 14, 2008)

Back on topic.... Why young people shouldn't drink. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eJl9zvoaPg&feature=related


----------



## husky20 (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9c3YhDLpmU


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 15, 2008)

very fast car on GTA SA


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 17, 2008)

How to erase your hard drive data. With Thermite.


----------



## BUZ (Sep 20, 2008)

*Beagle escape*

*Beagle escape*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnBjQDeZPag oo:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Beagle escape*



BUZ said:


> *Beagle escape*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnBjQDeZPag oo:



:lolsign:


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 20, 2008)

ROFL LMAO, thats killer


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 20, 2008)

Another prairie dog bites the dust


----------



## Burgess (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you for that one, PhotonWrangler !

Very clever and imaginative !


:twothumbs
_


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 26, 2008)

Mathemagician - Arthur Benjamin

This guy is Un-By-God-Believable. :bow:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 26, 2008)

That guy is amazing!


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 27, 2008)

Continued


----------

